# Bearded dragons?



## yillt (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey everyone. Just wondering if you could give me some info on beardies as I am considering getting one in the future. At the moment I'm a bit to busy but when I know that I have enough time and money to buy through right equipment I will seriously consider it. Please tell me the basics of you have one and share any photos.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 9, 2016)

yillt said:


> Hey everyone. Just wondering if you could give me some info on beardies as I am considering getting one in the future. At the moment I'm a bit to busy but when I know that I have enough time and money to buy through right equipment I will seriously consider it. Please tell me the basics of you have one and share any photos.



here you go this is a sister forum made by josh just like this one but for beardies 

http://www.beardeddragonforum.com/

im in the same boat as you just waiting till the right time to get everything then get a beardie, i will say tho the information on them is conflicting just like torts


----------

